# kinda freaking out



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

So a month ago I had a foreign person stop by and ask if I sold my goats for meat. We have a lot of middle eastern people around here that are really pushy and rude(I'm not racist it's honestly how a lot of them are but not all) Today two separate middle eastern people stopped by asking for them and if I sold them and if we had goat meat. I am like freaking out because they also stayed in the driveway like 5 minutes... No idea what they were doing. I think I need to get cameras out at my barn... We also have a lot of theives around here and trouble makers


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You need one of these...They work great!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Our dog died over the summer and my parents won't get another one right now. On the other hand I feel very unsafe without one because I am the one alone here most of the time. The barn is really old so there is no way to lock it up either


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I really wish they would understand that it would not be replacing her it's a totally different dog


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In my opinion, all farms need a good dog or two.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree. Like I HATE not having a protector. Like I can defend myself but with a dog there is warning everytime someone is here


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Its EID no need to be paranoid, the ads around here are full of goats being advertized for the celebration its like Christmas for the Muslims, and they eat Goat for it....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh and Eid meal celebrates the end to a month of fasting (like Lent for Catholics) and this year it is around Oct 15th.... Devout families need to sacrifice an animal and give 2/3 of it away...
Hope this helps (the Halal slaughter is pretty clean if I had to sell an animal I wouldnt mind it for EID)....
I come from a Bhuddist tradition (which is vegetarian).....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Around here, if one person comes to check out your place and ask about things like that, you're liable to have it all stolen the next time you go to town.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Around here, if one person comes to check out your place and ask about things like that, you're liable to have it all stolen the next time you go to town.


Well thats why I have 3 big dogs (one went to bootcamp to not harm people she attacks, and still sounds like she would we just worked on her Bite inhibition) and a stay at home large.... husband.....


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> Oh and Eid meal celebrates the end to a month of fasting (like Lent for Catholics) and this year it is around Oct 15th.... Devout families need to sacrifice an animal and give 2/3 of it away...
> Hope this helps (the Halal slaughter is pretty clean if I had to sell an animal I wouldnt mind it for EID)....
> I come from a Bhuddist tradition (which is vegetarian).....


The problem is that mine are show goats that I could never sell. I would go hungry before they do. That does make me feel a little bit better but it was really weird that they stuck around...


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Around here, if one person comes to check out your place and ask about things like that, you're liable to have it all stolen the next time you go to town.


Yeah same.... People steal with you home and in the daylight around here


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

So is there a place in central ohio I could refer them to for a meat goat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Tell them to check Columbus Craigslist. I have been seeing an ad for goats and they are specifically mentioning that holiday.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't have a problem with people asking that, but them hanging out in your driveway for so long and being pushy about it makes me nervous.

I actually love the taste of goat meat, and I understand why a lot of people who are from areas that eat more goat would go looking for it. Goat meat can be hard to find. I've had people respectfully ask me before, but it was a polite conversation and didn't send off red flags. Plus, they didn't stop by my house, we were talking at a feed store.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Might post a sign that says...NO GOATS FOR SALE...PLEASE DONT ASK. 
and get a motion detecting dog barking thingy in the barn...lol


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah I have had people at stores ask me and had people stop by being very respectful and when I said no they said thank you and immediately left. I may get a motion camera thing so if something happens I will have a face to match. Plus maybe I will put up signs and like under surveillance /no trespassing signs


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Another idea is to get some alarm company stickers and put them on your barn and house and maybe a small alarm company sign by the road. 
That scares off a lot of people. So does a "beware of dog" sign. (they don't know there isn't a dog!). Or, put a dog house and dog food 
dish out- kind of out of the way! Is there a dog? or not! Good luck!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> The problem is that mine are show goats that I could never sell. I would go hungry before they do. That does make me feel a little bit better but it was really weird that they stuck around...


That is weird they stuck around, maybe they are brokers or something... I guess the average family person wouldnt be roaming around looking for the goat, the broker would....

I do like having big barky dogs around....

I like the ideas about getting alarm stickers and the beware of dog sign (but I think they would notice there is no dog bounding up to the gate)...

I dont know your personal situation, do you know any male with HUGE feet? and borrow a pair of his old boots and leave them out by your front door...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> Our dog died over the summer and my parents won't get another one right now. On the other hand I feel very unsafe without one because I am the one alone here most of the time. The barn is really old so there is no way to lock it up either


I dont like the sound of that.... Anyway that you can "find " a dog, say it followed you home? Craigslist is usually has a fair number of dogs that need to be rehomed....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If someone ever came to my house uninvited they would be met at the door not only with 6 dogs but a gun in my hand and would be told to get the hell off before they had the chance to ask questions. But k also have a locked gate and no trespassing signs every 15 feet on the fence. 
I had 2 guys come look at some goats I was selling. They were jerks till my husband walked out. After the harassed my goats I told them to leave. On the way to the car he asked if I ever had goats stolen before. I said no there is 10 of us on this ranch. We all have rifles for long range and shot guns for short and that's if you make it past the pack of dogs. 
Even if these guys have no interest to do anything wrong its a eye opener for you. If you don't want people to show up put no trespassing signs up. I also would have a locked gate. What I do now is any goats for sale go in a pen away from all my stuff. My mom says that it looks like I'm trying to hide something that way and I say I don't care they are not going to scope out my crap or bother my animals ever again


----------

